# Charles Neil Tapering Jig Question



## Chris208 (Mar 8, 2012)

I built this jig, and had a good time doing so.

But, I can't figure out how to use it to do a four sided taper.

Anybody else using this jig that can help?


----------



## Tomj (Nov 18, 2011)

Usually when I do a four sided taper I have to tape or hot glue the cut pieces back on to the already tapered board so I have a flat side to use for the additional tapers but I'm not sure how this particular jig works or if you already know this. Just trying to help. Good luck


----------



## sonnyr (Jul 28, 2012)

Found this on the internet, helped me out.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

its a 2 step process, draw the size of the foot you want, and of course the exit point, set the jig up as you normally would for a 2 sided taper, but of course your removing a much smaller amount because you will be removing material from both sides, then cut 2 sides, then re adjust the jig to cut the other 2 sides, you have to do this because you removed material from the 2 sides , so you have to readjust to compensate for it. Hope this makes sense,


----------



## Chris208 (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for the responses, all. Very helpful.

Thanks for the plans and videos, Charles. Very generous of you.


----------



## Zinderin (Jul 24, 2012)

Cut two opposing sides, tape the waste pieces back on using shims if needed, then cut the other two sides.

I think the guy in the video above makes it more complicated than it has to be … but then a lot of the youtube videos make things much more complication than necessary.

It amazes me how men who spend so much of their life alone in their "cave" can suddenly become the captain of their speech team when the camera gets turned on.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Chris
I think a talented woodworker like Charles Neil who makes 40-60 major pieces of furniture a year, has at least 40 videos on you tube has a weekly on line woodworking class teaching both woodworking and finishing might know how to use his own taper jig. I'm sure you know this already.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

http://theinquisitivewoodworker.com/wordpress/tapering-jig/
I made one similar to this. No cutting and taping pieces while using this jig with an indexing pin.


----------

